

8 things forgotten on our SaaS launch - joshowens
https://follower.io/blog/8-things-forgotten?utm_source=news.ycombinator.com&utm_medium=referral

======
mzarate06
Having a product in the wild, I agree w/everything on the list. I also wanted
to offer the following. Numbers correspond to the order in which the OP lists
them:

1\. Error Tracking. I'd also recommend catching JS errors that are happening
client side. Whether they're sent to 3rd party analytics or bug tools, or sent
to your server for logging (what we do) is up to you. A JS error can prevent
your app from working just the same as a server side bug can, so definitely do
this.

2\. Setup your support email. Yes, but also include a very easy to access
support form inside your app. Even though I include our product's support
email address on our website and in account verification emails, 95% of
support emails come from w/in our app through the built in support form.

3\. Get a few friends to test the app first. We were fortunate to have friends
very eager to do this, that also represented our target audience. In addition
to finding bugs, we also found they re-emphasized features we left out or
thought weren't important. They also downplayed features we decided to include
instead, either b/c they didn't work as expected, or weren't as important as
we thought they were. But use good judgement when acting on their feedback,
depending on how much they represent your target audience.

5\. Uptime Monitoring. OP, what are your uptime reports saying? I test drove
Digital Ocean for about a week, but their network was the least reliable out
of all 5 hosting providers I tried.

~~~
joshowens
We are at 99.937% uptime for the month of July. We have had 28 minutes of
downtime and most of that is related to deploys and fixing a puma issue we
had.

------
snide
10\. A tour is not bullet points that say what your product does. It _shows_
what your product does. I have very little idea of what will happen after I
authorize your service to use my twitter account. Some screenshots, video or
such would be nice!

Also, just a heads up, looks like you've got some formatting errors there as
well. [http://snid.es/image/0n2e2E410h2y](http://snid.es/image/0n2e2E410h2y)

~~~
joshowens
Thx for the advice, will try to work on the tour more.

I will also look into the formatting issue, thx for the screenshot.

------
rasmuskl
9\. Linking your logo to the main homepage (currently the blog).

~~~
joshowens
Haha, touché. We are using a rails blog engine and it is isolated. Guess I
will look into it :)

------
cpursley
Good tips, about to go through this myself. Linking to the other services
would be nice.

~~~
joshowens
Which other services? Happy to share anything we use.

1\. Errbit (open source and hosted free on heroku) 2\. Uptime (open source and
hosted free on heroku) 3\. Dashing (open source and hosted free on heroku)

~~~
cdmwebs
I used errbit for a while and it was losing stacktraces ;(. Wound up using
[https://github.com/getsentry/sentry](https://github.com/getsentry/sentry) and
am much happier.

